# Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Uscita da poco l'espansione, lo considero il miglior gioco strategico in tempo reale in circolazione. La campagna è molto divertente, specie per chi conosce il Lore di Starcraft in generale. In questa espansione si gioca nei panni della regina delle lame Kerrigan in cerca di vendetta contro Mengsk e il Dominio per poi iniziare la battaglia finale contro l'onnipotente Xel'Naga chiamato Amon (quello avverrà in Legacy of the Void, la terza espansione di Starcraft 2 che sarà incentrata sui Protoss, la mia razza preferita, dopo Wings of Liberty e Heart of the Swarm). Devo ancora finire la campagna a livello difficile e poi mi ributto sul multiplayer per riprendermi la lega di diamante in 2vs2 e di platino in 1v1 ma sono un po' arrugginito.
Se c'è qualcuno che conosce questo gioco e vuole farsi delle sfide mi faccia sapere xD


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Ci ho giocato parecchio, ultimamente l'ho messo un pò da parte ma mi hai fatto venire voglia di rigiocarci ora


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Vorrei riprendere il multiplayer 2v2 ma l'inglese con cui giocavo nella lega di Diamante durante Wings of Liberty è "impegnato" con League of Legends


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma la terza espansione quando uscirà?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Credo nel 2014


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Credo nel 2014



Ho capito, Ma secondo te dopo la prossima espansione faranno qualcos'altro?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Sinceramente non saprei, conoscendo i tempi della Blizzard non escluderei un ipotetico sequel nel 2050 
Cmq ora sono impegnati col nuovo MMORPG Titans, quindi anche se avessero in mente un sequel, se ne riparlerebbe molto ma molto in là.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non saprei, conoscendo i tempi della Blizzard non escluderei un ipotetico sequel nel 2050
> Cmq ora sono impegnati col nuovo MMORPG Titans, quindi anche se avessero in mente un sequel, se ne riparlerebbe molto ma molto in là.


Beh in effetti i loro tempi sono un "tantino" lunghi  

Ti piacciono altri RTS a te?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Di RTS ho giocato a Empire Earth, Age of Empires e Starcraft. Per quanto riguarda gli strategici a turni sto attendendo il nuovo Rome Total War che uscirà quest'anno


----------

